# Racing pigeon needs home - Marietta, GA



## Catghost (Dec 2, 2016)

About five weeks ago while we were on vacation we found a racing pigeon wandering around, and because none of the local sanctuaries or rescues would take him, we decided to bring him with us when we left the area. He had an injured leg and wing when we brought him home but he's mostly recovered (thanks to the help of this forum  ). He can fly and is very alert. 

He's extremely smart and learns quickly, but shies away from being handled. He has bands but we've tried to contact his racing pigeon club's coordinator with no luck.

We're in the Marietta/Cobb area of Georgia and would like to get him placed somewhere before the holidays. Preferably with other pigeons or a sanctuary as his racing days are likely over.

Hope we can find a permanent home for this little guy. He's been fun to have around, but we definitely can't keep him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee he's really pretty. If I was sure he was a female, I would take him. No more room for more males unfortunately. Pretty as he is, I should think that someone will want him. Maybe someone will come on who will.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He is beautiful. Hope someone adopts him soon.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the tail feathers spread, please. It can help determine the sex of the pigeon. We are looking for black flecks in the tail feathers.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Did you try to track the owner and contact him or her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right! The flecks would mean a male for sure, but without them, it could still be either. Didn't think of that.
They said they've had no luck contacting his owner.


----------

